# I want one of these ! Pure coffee cold brewer



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Friend sent me a link to this and now I need to splash the cash


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

About to set off a brew in mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Glenn said:


> About to set off a brew in mine


what is it like Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

CoffeeAlley600


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is the link for those interested

http://purecoffeeusa.com


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Porn - not allowed. Moderators step in please


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great Dave, do it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you seen the price?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what price do you put on beauty?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

you can get an M3 for that price.... (almost) still it is extremely cool....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

would gladly swap my m3 for one, or two


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have you seen the price?


I don't think I want to!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Xpenno said:


> I don't think I want to!


spence you definitely don't!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> spence you definitely don't!


I spent my coffee quota for 2015 last year so it probably wouldn't make any difference, as a chemist I can fully appreciate the beauty of it though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasn't there a scene in Breaking Bad that had a piece of coffee brewing apparatus not too dissimilar to this?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Think Glenn's looks nicer and available in uk, mmm, very tempting,

both about the same price, under £400 wonder how they compare,

look a bit of a bugger clean though


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

think i do a DIY cold brewer for summer days, priced up lab parts, for the ground coffee i will use Buchner funnel with whatman filter papers,

total cost about £90, like to know of use by date of coffee once brewed, Glenn..


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I always spend too much on things based on coolness and how they look, function is important too. But this... I just don't see anything. I wish I did. I'll have another look, but I see glass and cold coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

\ said:


> think i do a DIY cold brewer for summer days, priced up lab parts, for the ground coffee i will use Buchner funnel with whatman filter papers,
> 
> total cost about £90, like to know of use by date of coffee once brewed, Glenn..


Good for a few days - up to about a week (but never lasts that long in my place) if you sterilise the storage container properly


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

thanks Glenn, up to a week, very good,


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

he he Sean


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Pity I lost touch with the laboratory glass blower I worked with a few years back, he could turn stuff like that out in a couple of hours using off the shelf kit as the base. Think he went on to start his own company doing repairs and alterations.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

The coffee shop I go to in canterbury uses one of these for cold brew in the summer and it's probably the best I've ever tried, great piece of kit.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is there anywhere in the North West (Liverpool/Manchester ways) area that uses these? Dont think I can venture into buying one just yet after spending a grand on my Exobar Leva DB. Wouldn't mind tasting one of these.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

benanderson18 said:


> Is there anywhere in the North West (Liverpool/Manchester ways) area that uses these? Dont think I can venture into buying one just yet after spending a grand on my Exobar Leva DB. Wouldn't mind tasting one of these.


North Tea Power, Tib St, Manchester use a Hario cold brew system. Last time I was in, they were serving it bottled.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

wow, I'd love one of those!


----------

